
Fisker's Tesla competitor has 400 mile range and charges in just 9 minutes - cbeach
http://bgr.com/2017/06/12/fisker-emotion-range-price-tesla/
======
JPLeRouzic
I am curious, can someone explain how is designed a 600 kw cable used to
charge an electric car that have a 90kw battery in 9mn? (I am not interested
in batteries technologies).

I am interested specifically in the cable technology and the apparitus from
which the cable takes its power, and where does this energy comes from, is it
from a direct connection to distribution sub-station?

